# مساعده : بخصوص موصفات شراء المحركات



## منصور888 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياخوان انا عندي مشروع عمل ماكينة بالبلازما مقاس الطاول 3م ×1.5م 
طبعا عملت الطاولة والان شغال علي الواي والعمل مستمر 
لكن وقعت في مشكلة لما جيت ابي اشتري الستيبر موتور لقيت موصفات كثيرة طبعا انا سؤالي
ماهي الموصفات الممتازة التي تخدم مشروعي لستيبر موتور ويحبذ ان يكون طقم متكامل من حيث الموتور والدرايف والكنترولر ,, علما ان الحركة في الواي جريد مسنن وليس عمود لولبي وكذلك الاكس وماهو افضل مقاس لسنن بمعنى انني لو ذهبت المخرطة ماهي المقاسات لسنن التي اطلبها 

استفسار آخر : هل اعمل للواي 2 موتور من اليمين واليسار او اكتفي بواحد فقط ؟ 

اعتذر لو اثقلت عليكم لكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## zamalkawi (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، هل أنت مهندس ميكانيكي؟ لو أنك لست مهندسا ميكانيكيا، فالأفضل أن تحاول أن تضم مهندسا ميكانيكيا معك في مشروعك، فهذه الأسئلة التي طرحتها تعتمد إجاباتها على حسابات بسيطة يعرفها كل من درس هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي
حاول أن تطلب مساعدة أحد أصدقائك ممن درسوا هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي وستجد عنده إجابات هذه الأسئلة وأكثر
فاختيار المواتير يعتمد على العزوم المطلوبة، وتقدير هذه العزوم مسألة بسيطة للمهندس الميكانيكي الذي درس ميكانيكا وديناميكا الحركة
وأما معرفة إن كنت تحتاج موتور واحد أم موتورين، فيعتمد على القوة التي ستتولد من نقل الحركة، فهناك قوي ديناميكية وقوى احتكاكية ليست على نفس الخط مع قوى نقل الحركة، هذا بالإضافة لقوى القطع، وحيث أنك تستعمل جريدة مسننة فهناك مكونات عرضية لقوى الحركة، وليس مكونات طولية فقط، وهناك صدمات واهتزازات، وهناك خلوصات وتجاوزات وسماحات، هذا بالإضافة لدقة معينة مطلوبة من الماكينة، وكل هذه الأشياء يجيد المهندس الميكانيكي تقديرها والتعامل معها
وأما حساب مقاس السن فيعتمد أيضا على نقل الحركة وحساباته الميكانيكية والديناميكية، مع عدم إغفال حسابات الإجهادات
هذا بالإضافة لعامل التكلفة، فربما يستطيع المهندس الميكانيكي أن يقترح عليك خيارات أقل تكلفة
لو أنك تريد ماكينة "والسلام" كما نقول في مصر، أي ماكينة بدون مواصفات جيدة، يمكنك إهمال هذا كله، أما لو تريد ماكينة جيدة نوعا ما، فعليك أخذ هذه العوامل في الاعتبار، وأفضل شيء من وجهة نظري، هو الاستعانة بمهندس تصميم ميكانيكي حتى لو حديث التخرج، ومن وجهة نظري هذا أفضل من التواصل عبر المنتديات، فلا أحد يعرف ماكينتك أكثر منك


----------



## منصور888 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوي زملكاوي .. اشكرك علي استجابتك السريعة وان دل يدل علي حبك لفعل الخير جزاك الله خير الجزاء
بخصوص ثقافة المكانيكا .. انا فعلا اجهل وكل ماحصلت علية من معلومات جمعتها من مواقع عربية واجنبيه ,, وانا احتاج لمهندس سبق له العمل في هذة النوعية من التحكمات ,, وهذا الملتقي وجدت به نخبة من المهندسين يفتخر بهم ولا اعتقد بانهم سوف يبخلو بمعلومات وعلم ينفعهم يوم لا ينفع فية مالا وبنون وزكاة العلم نشرة 

بخصوص الحجم للطاولة او نوعية الاستخدام .. اي سؤال بخصوص المشروع انا حاضر 

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zamalkawi (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، ما أعنيه ليس الحصول على مساعدة من مهندس ميكانيكي على منتدى، وإنما مهندس ميكانيكي يشاركك العمل
وأعتقد أنك لو بحثت في مكان إقامتك، ستجد عشرات المهندسين الميكانيكيين المتحمسين
ربما تجد واحدا هنا على هذا المنتدى، ولكن رأيي ألا تجعل التعاول على المنتدى وإنما على أرض الواقع
ولا يكون التعاول في صورة سؤال منك وإجابة منه، وإنما في صورة مشاركة في العمل، وأيضا (وهو الأهم) مشاركة في المسئولية
لذا أخبرنا ما هو محل إقامتك، وافتح موضوعا جديدا تطلب فيه مساعدة من مهندس ميكانيكي يقيم بنفس منطقتك، وأنا أعتقد أنك ستجد أحد المتحمسين، حتى لو كان ما زال طالبا


----------



## منصور888 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاقامة - المملكة العربية السعودية - الاحساء


----------



## منصور888 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اتعجب منتدى يرتادة نخبة المهندسين .. ولا اجد من يجود علي بعلمة .؟؟!!!


----------



## zamalkawi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، الأخوة يمكنهم أن يعطوك أرقاما تقريبية بناء على الخبرة، بدون ضمان أنها صحيحة
أما الأرقام الصحيحة تجدها بالحسابات
والحسابات ليست معقدة، ولكنها تحتاج إلى معرفة بماكينتك، وإلى قياسات
فلكي تكون الحسابات صحيحة، يجب معرفة:
الأداء الديناميكي المطلوب من الماكينة، وهذا يعني السرعة والعجلة ومدى التردد
الدقة المطلوبة من الماكينة
الأوزان المختلفة، ومراكز ثقلها
قوى الاحتكاك وخطوط عملها
قوى القطع واتجاهاتها
التصميم الكينيماتيكي للماكينة
البيئة المتوقع وضع الماكينة فيها، من حيث درجة الحرارة والاتساخ
وربما أشياء أخرى لا تحضرني حاليا

وكما سبق وقلت لك، لو أنك تريد أن تصنع ماكينة بدون مواصفات عالية، وتؤدي بعض الحركات فقط، فاصنع أي شيء، ولا تأخذ الأمور المذكورة أعلاه في الاعتبار، وستكون سعيدا بالنتيجة أيا كانت

أما لو تريد أداءا جيدا من الماكينة، فعليك أن تضم مهندسا ميكانيكيا، حبذا لو تخصص تصميم ميكانيكي، ليأخذ الأمور المذكورة أعلاه (وغيرها) في الاعتبار

القرار لك، أما طلب المساعدة من المنتدى، فأظن أنه لن يصل بك إلى أبعد من الخيار الأول، وهو تصنيع ماكينة بدون أي مواصفات، وتقوم فقط ببعض الحركات، وتكون سعيدا بها أيا كانت نتائجها


----------



## منصور888 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب يا أخ زملكاوي اشكرك علي المتابعة 
انا رأيت بعض المنتديات الاجنبية في تصميمهم يذكر موصفات خصوصا اذا كان المستخدم سيرفو وليس ستيبر ولكن للاسف معظم الشروحات علي مكائن صغيرة او انها لا تواكب بيئة عملي ...

انا كنت افكر بأن اقوم مراسلة بائعين المكائن واستفسر منة في ادق التفاصيل ولكن انا لا احبذ الطرق الملتوية فهي لا تليق بي ولا بشخصي .. و لجئت لهذا الموقع المبارك 

ولي تعليق علي ماكينة والسلام او اى ماكينة راح اكون سعيد فيها ... انا اتصور ان ليس للماتور علاقة في ذلك .. الماتور جهاز بيتحكم في المحاور اما بخصوص الدقة فتتحكم بة ثبات السكك والجريد المسنن ( كلما صغرت السنة في الجريد كانت النتائج ادق والعكس ) .. طبعا وجهة نظر من خلال اطلاعي المتواضع وربما هناك امور اعظم اجهلها

عموما اشكرك اخ زملكاوي علي تفاعلك مع الموضوع هذا ان دل يدل علي اصلك الطيب ومعدنك الذهب 
وانا قررت ان اشتري سيرفو 400w العزم 3000 و3 فيس والله يكتب اللي فية الخير 
او قبل القرار يحتمل ان ابحث في موصفات المكائن الجاهزة ربما اجد معلومات اكثر تقريبية 

لكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## cadnet (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا انصحك ان تاخذ نيما 34 العزم 8000 فهو سريع وفي نفس الوقت عزمة متوسط وكذلك سعره جيد او مقارب من 3000 الذي تود شرائه وكذلك في هذه الحاله تبعد عن سخونه المحرك
تحياتي


----------



## منصور888 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخوي كاد نت و لكن انا لاحظت معظم مكائن البلازما يعتمدون علي السيرفو اكثر من الاستيبر 

لك ودي وفائق احترامي


----------



## zamalkawi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أتفق معك أخي في أن الأمر ليس موتور فقط، ولكن أختلف معك في أن الموتور لا علاقة له بالدقة
على كل حال الأمر عبارة عن صورة متكاملة، وهذه الصورة المتكاملة هي ما عنيتها في مشاركتي السابقة، بما في ذلك اختيار المواتير، والمواتير لا يمكن فصلها عن هذه المنظوم المتكاملة، وحيث أنك ذكرت أن الهندسة الميكانيكية ليست مجال اختصاصك، أردت أن أنبهك إلى أهمية إشراك مهندس ميكانيكي معك في العمل، لان ما قد يستغرق منك أياما وشهورا لتلم به ربما يكون بديهيات بالنسبة له

بالمناسبة، لماذا قررت شراء سيرفو، مع ارتفاع سعره؟ ولو ليس لديك مانع، ما هو نوع الموتور، أقصد ماركته ومواصفاته، وأيضا الدرايف، أي دائرة القيادة، ما ماركته ومواصفاته


----------



## zamalkawi (17 سبتمبر 2010)

منصور888 قال:


> انا لاحظت معظم مكائن البلازما يعتمدون علي السيرفو اكثر من الاستيبر


كتبت سؤالي السابق بدون قراءة ردك هذا
في الواقع أنا من أشد مشجعي السرفو، ولكن أيضا يجب أن يكون استعماله مبررا، فهو فعلا أغلى من الستبر
يمكن بصورة عامة أن نقول أن الماكينات ال high end تستعمل السرفو، والماكينات البسيطة والغير مطلوب منها مواصفات عالية، وماكينات الهواة تعتمد على الستبر
لذا رغم تأييدي الكبير للسرفو بوجه عام، أعتقد أن الأفضل أن تبدأ بالستبر، ثم تتجه إلى السرفو بعد إتقان الماكينة ذاتها

لو ليس لديك مانع أود أن أسأل عن ماركة ومواصفات كل من المحرك والدرايف الخاص به


----------



## ايمن شادى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اعجبنى اسلوبكم فى الحوار البناء وفقكم الله


----------



## منصور888 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ زملكاوي اشكر شخصك الرائع وحرصك علي المووضوع 
بخصوص المهندس .. انا شخص عملي بمعنى ان علاقاتي محدودة .. بالعكس انا اتمنى ان يكون برفقتي مهندس 

عموما ..
بخصوص جودة المحركات والمواتير انا لازلت علي مراسلات مع كثير من الشركات ومعظمها صينية ولازلت انتظر ردودهم .. ولكن الصين سيئين جدا في عملية التواصل مع العميل وتقديم الخدمات 
( اذا كانت هناك نوعيات تنصح بها اتمنى ان تجود علينا بها ) 
بخصوص السعر السيرفو او الاستيبر .. بالعكس انا ابحث عن الاوفر ولكن اخشى بعد ان اشتري ستيبر لا يوفي بالغرض وثم تصبح الخسارة خسارتين 

اليوم انتهيت من عمل الطاولة بصورة مبدئية وسوف اقوم بارفاق تصوير فيديو لاحقا 

لك مودتي وفائق احترامي


----------



## منصور888 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ ايمن اشكرك علي متباعتك للحوار 

وبعد ان انتهي من عمل مشروعي سوف اعمل كتاب الالكتروني بالغة العربية والانجليزية بشرح الوافي للعمل وتقديم كل من ساهم في المشروع بمجهوده العلمي او العملي وبلى شك هو فخر لنا كمسلمين وعرب ان يتداول لنا كتاب الالكتروني مجاني


----------



## منصور888 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا تصميم الطاولة وحركة Y 
طبعا ابعاد الطاولة 3000ملم × 1500 ملم 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=106581280

وهذا تصوير آخر من زاوية اقرب 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=106581623


----------

